# Training for Malware fighting



## gtk29 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi,
I want to learn how to fight malware infection. Does TSF give some sort of training ?

Thanks.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I think the Security Section has an Acadamy but I don't know the ins-and-outs of the that Section as I am a Games Teamer first and foremost.

I think the best thing to do is to contact tetonbob (assuming you wish to become an Analysis rather then just get rid of Malware).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50/please-read-before-applying-to-join-the-academy-294775.html


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

It's a harsh process. Hope you like to sweat. Good luck!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Looks like TSF Academy is closed to new trainees for the time being. They can only handle so many folks.

Other good forums I think are :

http://www.geekstogo.com/

http://www.malwareremoval.com/forum/

http://www.whatthetech.com/

I am sure there are more, but these are the ones I know.

BG


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Or you could just wait till one crops up on TSF, your choice


----------



## gtk29 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks all for the reply


----------

